# Synchronize Now Playing on multiple 4Ks?



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Is there a way to synchronize the Now Playing list on multiple 4Ks? I have 3 (2 used by me and 1 used by my wife) and I would like to have 2 of those with synchronized Now Playing lists so I can go from one to the other and it will show me the shows and the places where I left off in one room in the other. As it is, I use 1 much more than the other and when I use the lesser used one, I see shows that I finished long ago on the other Stream 4K in the Now Playing list.


----------

